# I really hate to do this. (re: aggressive bunny)



## Myia09 (Mar 22, 2010)

So, I may get a lot of negativity from this, but I don't know what else to do. 

I have a government funded job as a caregiver to speical needs children, I have had my wages cut $1.50 in a year, and my hours gone from 30 to 20. Finally the State crashed and I am down to 10 hours a week. I make a measly $97 a week now, which I don't even know how I am goign to pay bills with that.

If that wasn't bad enough news, Sheriff ripped open my foot yesterday. I just can't do it anymore. He hates me. 

I called the vet and scheduled an "emergency" visit (our original appt is on Friday) and they told me he isn't ready to be nueterd..his testicals have not dropped and to do the surgery without them being dropped will cost around $250-300, which I simply don't have to spend on a nueter. A regular nueter costs around $70.

After spending the $50 on the visit, I simply don't have any money now that I am making half of what I was. My emergency vet funding is all gone. 

And simply I can't deal with him anymore. He chases me, bites me, is aggressive. I thought I could hold out, be a good parent. But I don't know when I will be even able to afford the nueter (it would be an entire paycheck)

He only bit James twice when he decided to stick his hand in the cage and pet Sheriff, and it was never the break skin as it has been with me.

If anyone in AZ thinks they can help him, I need to give him to a good home. He isn't like this with anyone else, but I can't chance giving him to someone who isn't experianced.

He is free, and comes with his NIC cage (It has to be torn down to remove out of my bedroom however, its is 4 cubes long, 2 cubes high, 2 cubes wide, with a second story) his water bowl, dish bowl, toys, litter box, and a bag of food.

He is free since he will need to be nueterd. He is also paperd and pedigreed and would make a great show bunny.

And even if I get the money for the nueter (I am trying to sell things) I don't think I can live with him anymore. I am afraid of him, I don't want him around me. I have confined his play time to the bedroom because I can't walk around him. I try to be the "pack leader" but when I tried that I now have a foot that is severly bit open.

If no one can take him, I have to give him back to his breeder, but I rather see him go to a pet only home.

He is VERY active and requires a lot of attention and toys. He really is a good bunny.

Sorry RO to let you down.


----------



## emilyasb (Mar 22, 2010)

Oh my goodness! Isn't this your bunny that was chasing the sock in the video? I was thinking about getting an EL, but I don't know now...
I really don't know what to say, but I'm sorry. Couldn't you possibly wait it out until after the neuter? But chances are that he'll probably not change after, but he may. He may become calmer, but he probably has made a habit out of this. You can train him, right? What I'm trying to get to is that if you had a kid that was acting out agressivley, I'd think you'd try to work with the kid, same goes for the rabbit.

But if you can't afford him any longer, then rehoming may be the best thing.

I hope someone here can take him in!


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 22, 2010)

Yeah, he was chasing the sock. Which I guess should have been a sign of the aggressivness to come. Not all EL's are like this..this can happen to any rabbit of any breed.

I can't afford the nueter anytime soon, so there is just waiting it out with him being aggressive, which is borderline neglect because I can't take him out or play with him like I used to. And I simply CAN'T do it anymore.

And I HAVE tried to work with him. Thats the fudgeing thing. I knew someone was going to come in here and try to guilt me into keeping him because I am a bad "parent"

I have done everything. Enrichment activities, being the "pack" leader. Maybe if you take a look at my pictures of the wounds he has caused, maybe it would be a different story.

So yes, if I had a kid who constantly hit me and there was nothing I could do, I might have to put him in juvenile detention or find a way to deal with him then just being nice.

Its not a matter of affording him either; I still budget my costs in in expense to mine. All my animals are fed teh best, get the best. Its the fact I can't afford the nueter at this time.


Maybe go read my other posts about him and what I have been trying to do than just judging off the bat.


----------



## emilyasb (Mar 22, 2010)

*Myia09 wrote: *


> Yeah, he was chasing the sock. Which I guess should have been a sign of the aggressivness to come. Not all EL's are like this..this can happen to any rabbit of any breed.
> 
> I can't afford the nueter anytime soon, so there is just waiting it out with him being aggressive, which is borderline neglect because I can't take him out or play with him like I used to. And I simply CAN'T do it anymore.
> 
> ...



WOAHHHHH!!!! I NEVER once called you a bad pet-parent! I was just trying to suggest to you ways you can keep your Sheriff, since you obviously hate to give him up! But I never once called you a bad pet owner, and I never claimed that you don't give the best to your pets. 

I follow your blog quite religously, so I would never accuse you of being neglectful. You care very much about your pets but since this is the first time I've been on in about 9 days I didn't know, I was just trying to help. 

I wasn't trying to guilt you in to keeping him, either. That's your choice, and I'm not one to shove my opinions onto you by any means.

I just feel bad that you have to give him up, and I hate seeing people give up the things they love. If I could, I'd send you the money to get him altered, that's how much I'd love to see you keep him because you're an awsome owner. I'm sure that whatever decision you choose will be smart and well thought over. 

Sorry my first post offended you.


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 22, 2010)

I am sorry. I don't know. I am just so upset. I overreacted. 

I called the vet place and they said the cost is too low to do payments. But I called my mother in law and she said she would maybe be able to front me the money in mid-april.

Idk. Even if I get him nueterd, how do I deal with the trust?


----------



## emilyasb (Mar 22, 2010)

*Myia09 wrote: *


> I am sorry. I don't know. I am just so upset. I overreacted.
> 
> I called the vet place and they said the cost is too low to do payments. But I called my mother in law and she said she would maybe be able to front me the money in mid-april.
> 
> Idk. Even if I get him nueterd, how do I deal with the trust?



That's what I figured, that you're upset. I'd be upset aswell. 

If this were me, I wouldn't borrow the money. I don't like owing anybody money, but other people may be comfortable with it. But with your budget so tight and having to pay bills and care for other animals, it may be in the best interest to give him to someone else, as I would do. But, I would look into programs that help pay for alterations. Like, where I am located, we have this place called CAAPS, and all you do is fill out a low-income form, tell them what you need, and they'll pay the price of the procedure. In some cases, like yours, if the procedure is cheap enough, you won't have to pay it back. Try to google low-cost clinics in your area or organizations that will help you out.

With trust issues, are you referring to you trusting him, or him trusting you? If it's you towards him, I'd just take it real slow. Maybe try to hand feed him veggies, let him run around you(with some sort of protection on so you don't get hurt), and try to just find ways to get close with him. Maybe play out in some grass with a halter and lead attached to him.

I hope someone more experienced with this can help you, as I'm just guessing at all of the above, but I've read it somewhere at some point.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 22, 2010)

Why dont you talk to your local rescue. My local humane society was going to help me get harriet spayed if I could not afford it.

But I found out its only a couple buck more for me to do it then that leaves them one more bunny spay they only get so many a year for bunnys. 

Call them and tell them reach out to you bunny rescues I just avoid being in harriets area while she is out and i have devised a way to clean her cage and her litter box without having her in there. Man rescue will be willing to work with you on a neuter then have another homeless bunny.

Just trying to help and I am in the same boat with you on aggression. 

I would borrow the money he is just scared and needs time and no hormones it took storm about 2 month to settle down. 

And now he may not sit in my lap but he does look for attention and for food and he has been coming around recently. 


I hope you figure it out I would borrow the money for the neuter and see


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 22, 2010)

Well, the thing is (What everyone seems to be forgetting) is that Sheriff is only 4 months old and is a large breed rabbit. His testicals have not dropped and will not drop until 6-8 months. The vet said probably until the latter since sherriff is so large and he coudn't feel any testicals whatsoever.

So that means I have to deal with this for at least 2 more months, and I honestly dont think I can.

I will call the humane society however and ask if they would do that, or do payment plans.


----------



## emilyasb (Mar 22, 2010)

*Myia09 wrote: *


> Well, the thing is (What everyone seems to be forgetting) is that Sheriff is only 4 months old and is a large breed rabbit. His testicals have not dropped and will not drop until 6-8 months. The vet said probably until the latter since sherriff is so large and he coudn't feel any testicals whatsoever.
> 
> So that means I have to deal with this for at least 2 more months, and I honestly dont think I can.
> 
> I will call the humane society however and ask if they would do that, or do payment plans.





Have you tried other vets? Maybe they'll do an early neuter if your current will not.

You may also have a hard time finding him a home if he's having these agression problems, unless you surrendered him to a HS. 

I can't believe this!! I just got done re-reading your blog and it's a shame that his hormones have him all twisted, since he's obviously a very sweet little man. 

OH, have you discussed with your vet about doing an early neuter, then paying them off? Some vets will do this in emergency situations, like this. You can't have him biting you!

PSHH, JUST BITE HIM BACK!


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 22, 2010)

I don't have the $300 + to pay for a early nueter, even if I had normal hours at my work. I am sorry, but it is ridicolus price.


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 22, 2010)

I know this is hard on you I went thru the same things a few months back and even though it was a hard decision it worked out for the best. U need to do what is best for you.


----------



## emilyasb (Mar 22, 2010)

*Myia09 wrote: *


> I don't have the $300 + to pay for a early nueter, even if I had normal hours at my work. I am sorry, but it is ridicolus price.



Wow, that is rediculous! 

I agree with fancy, just do what's best for you and use your best judgment. You'll probably just find back-and-forth answers here.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm really sorry you are in this situation- it's not the ideal for anyone at all, and I really feel for you.

Thing is, there are many possible outcomes to this situation that you just don't know:

You wait, get attacked etc. for another 2 months, feel like you just can't go through it any longer, get him neutered, and then he totally calms down and you are relieved you saw it through, didn't give him up etc. as now he was much more docile and you could train him etc.

However- the neuter may not affect him at all! And in that case you waited 2 months of stress (and pain!), spent money that you need, all to just give him up anyway.

Neuters are often solutions to aggressive bunnies, though. They are recommended to control behavioural aggression and dominance issues, such as biting, territoriality, spraying etc. etc., so this could be a very promising option for you.

I think it's fantastic that even though you're struggling with your hours and finances, you still give your pets the best- that is how everyone should be, I think, if they commit to a pet. And you clearly love them all and are trying to do what you think is right for them. For that, noone can call you a bad pet-parent because you've been dealt a bad hand for a while.

I feel so strongly for you- I couldn't give my rabbits up because...well I just couldn't. So the fact you feel pressured into doing this through no fault of your own is just horrible.
If you do give him up, however, it will be because you feel you cannot give him the quality of life you think he needs- and in that case you will make sure he goes to a home that will provide him this- THAT is being a good parent, and however hard it may be to do this, if you feel this is the right choice for him, you can sleep with no guilt.

My advice is by no means 'right', but here is it: I don't think you want to give him up, because you love him, so don't let him go without a fight. I wait 2 months and go through the stress (Eek I know!), and borrow the money of your family for a neuter if you can't afford it, because you can pay them back in very small installments over however long (I'm sure they will understand- they are your family and wouldnt offer you this money if they wanted it paying back in 2 weeks, because they obviously know your situation), and see if he gets any less aggressive, which I think there is a very good chance of.

If, however, that fails to make a difference, and all training etc. fails too, then you can give him up knowing you did all you could for him.

Ultimately, however, it has to be what you feel. Noone's opinion is "right" here, so whatever you choose to do will be "right" for you and your situation, and noone can make you feel bad for that.
Everyone here knows what a great parent/person you are, so will support you in your decision, and hope all the best for you.

Hope my ramblings helped a bit
Good luck

Jen


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 22, 2010)

Just posting here to let everyone know (maybe to relief some worry for you guys!) that I have offered to take Sheriff and work with him...then send him back to Myia when he's ready. I think she just needs a break from him and maybe he needs one from her. It's just up to Myia to decide if thats what she wants to do.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Mar 22, 2010)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Just posting here to let everyone know (maybe to relief some worry for you guys!) that I have offered to take Sheriff and work with him...then send him back to Myia when he's ready. I think she just needs a break from him and maybe he needs one from her. It's just up to Myia to decide if thats what she wants to do.


I'm so glad to hear it! What a lovely thing to do- good for you. I hope this can give Myia some time to sort things out etc- I think that will really really help- space and time is what is needed here.

What a wonderful site this is 

Jen


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 22, 2010)

hey Amy, I was gonna put my two cents in the hat but you beat me to it. Good Luck. Sounds just like Bonny--she loved me and would attack Nancy.


----------



## Jessyka (Mar 22, 2010)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Just posting here to let everyone know (maybe to relief some worry for you guys!) that I have offered to take Sheriff and work with him...then send him back to Myia when he's ready. I think she just needs a break from him and maybe he needs one from her. It's just up to Myia to decide if thats what she wants to do.


Oh thank goodness. I've been thinking about this all day.


----------



## luvthempigs (Mar 22, 2010)

Myia, Don't beat yourself up over this:hug:It's difficult to care for an animal that has attacked you and once your afraid I think they sense it. Which makes it worse :tears2:

For what it's worth I wouldn't put up with an animal that was behaving aggressively towards me either(biting, kicking, etc) And I love all my pets and don't think I'm a bad person for admitting it. Sometimes we just don't click with certain animals and they are just as unhappy as we are. It may be in his best interest to find him a new home. 

Amy, I think it's a great thing you did by offering to take Sheriff in temporarily. I hope things work out for everyone involved Please keep us posted


----------



## Happi Bun (Mar 22, 2010)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Just posting here to let everyone know (maybe to relief some worry for you guys!) that I have offered to take Sheriff and work with him...then send him back to Myia when he's ready. I think she just needs a break from him and maybe he needs one from her. It's just up to Myia to decide if thats what she wants to do.


That is so nice of you, Amy! It sounds like an awesome plan too. I hope it works out!

I've worked with some aggressive bunnies at the resuce. I know how scary it can be. Hugs to you Myia! :hug: 
They can improve though, sometimes it takes a new environment and people. Other times it just takes time.


----------



## bengal77 (Mar 22, 2010)

I haven't read all of the posts, but I think that rehoming him is the best thing that you can do for both of you. You've tried your best and I cringed each time you posted about a new bite or new aggressive behavior. It's odd that he only dislikes you, but it is clear that he targets you. I honestly am not 100% sure that the neutering would help. And it would still take a month for his hormones to subside. I think that rehoming him is the best thing for both of you at this point. Because if you get him neutered and he does calm down you're always going to be a bit jumpy with him and he'll sense that and possibly act out.


----------



## Happi Bun (Mar 22, 2010)

What if Sheriff has problems with other people too? 

It seems to me like that is just as uncertain as him turning around after his neuter.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 23, 2010)

would also say sense Amy has offered to help maybe you could save up over the next two months for his neuter.

It will take 4 to 8 weeks for you to see his new temperament after his neuter. And then even still it could be over a long period of time for him to come around.


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 23, 2010)

Well he needs to go now. I went to try to get him out of the cage, but he was lunging at me. I asked James to get him, and Sheriff literally chased and bit james so hard James had to KICK Sheriff off. He wouldn't let go.

What the hell is going on with this rabbit.


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 23, 2010)

Even though I think you are a tad bit irritated with me, my offer stills stands. I can meet you in Cordes Junction....thats as close as I can safely go without my car blowing up on me.


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 23, 2010)

I am not irritated with you Amy. Just upset at the situation. I am really sorry if it came off that way.
Well, if we bring him its no problem for us to go all the way, and we can hang out for the night too, if that is okay with you.

I had to change his water bottle and litter, and we tried to take a video. This is 100000 TIMES better than what he usually is...I normally can't even open the cage.


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 23, 2010)

I would like to add, when he chaes, he DOES BITE. I am not runnign because he is just chasing. Yes, he is in fact biting. And if your wondering, yes my hand is bleeding for that bite.

I also apologize on how bad the cage is.


----------



## Happi Bun (Mar 23, 2010)

Looks territorial to me the way he charging forward to get you to back away from what he believes is his territory. 
I would recommend wearing shoes around him. 

We had a rabbit that came from a breeder neglect situation at the rescue that had trust issues and territorial aggression. She bit a volunteer one day and was literally hanging from her hand, it was bad. Some people she didn't have as much trouble with, these were people she trusted more than others. She didn't like me all that much and constantly tried to bite me. When I say try to bite I mean mouth wide open and charging while grunting. Eventually we found a common ground. I would give her space and she would give me space. She had been making a lot of improvement and was adopted. She was bonded with her new mommy's bunny and now has a husbun.


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 23, 2010)

Yeah, unfortunatly this is how it is in the lving room too. The entire apartment is his territory. 
Well, I don't wear tennis shoes, I only have flats, so really they only protect my toes, lol. Plus wearing shoes right now isn't an option for the gash I have gets touched by my shoes.

<B>I know I didn't follow a lot of the rules in teh video</b> But please try to put yourself in my shoes..its hard. Not to mention this was after he severly attacked James so I was scared. I do follow most of the rules 100%

Its just A LOT HARDER than you think.

Its just so sad; I have had him since 8 weeks and he used to be the sweetest thing. 

Amy is taking him, which I severly appreciate. I really hope he isn't like this to you, and that he calms down. I do feel horrible, but now James said we can't keep him (And he lays down the law) and I don't blame him.

I really hope he can find a new home, and maybe return to us (if all goes well) 

Amy, I have toys, litter box, the NIC cage, his blanket, food bowl, water bowl. How much food do you need? And when you take him to get nueterd let me know and I will contribute.

I would like to add, The breedr we got him from sold a EL to another girl and she returned him for being aggressive. The breeder also tried to sell me a BEW Nethie that was super aggessive but "a great breeder"


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 23, 2010)

I partly think my friend who returned her E-Lop was for other reasons besides "aggression" - I think he was just being a testy baby and she also complained about his poor litter box habits and said she rushed into getting him.


What food are you feeding? Can you bring me a big bag of it? I am thinking I will set his cage up in the living room and move my computer desk into the bunny room. I think being away from other bunnies will be best and like I said, I have slippery wood floors in the living room...so hopefully that will scare him out of chasing too much.

We will have to work out all of the neutering details and finding a new home/coming back to you when we get to that point. I just hope that by me taking him...it gives him a "fresh start" to get past all of the naughty baby/preteen/teen Lop bunny stage, LOL. It sure beats going back to the breeder (after living the life of a house bun) or ending up in the hands of someone who isn't bunny experienced. So, I might as well give it a try.


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 23, 2010)

WOW I really feel bad for u huni!!!


----------



## Pipp (Mar 23, 2010)

Big kudos to Amy. :hugsquish:

I don't believe that rabbits are like kids where you adopt them and you have to make a life-long commitment. Its more like entering into a marriage. You can decide you don't like each other and move on. 

But I do think that wherever the rabbit goes once s/he leaves the sanctuary of the adopter has to be a step up or sideways and not a step down for the rabbit, and I think the original adopter has to be responsible for both making that happen and ensuring the longevity of the arrangement. 

Which is to say that if for whatever reason the rabbit needs to be re-homed again, the original adopter has to have some responsibility. 

But nobody should be forced to live in close quarters with a rabbit that hurts them. (Or they hate). However, I'd have no qualms with a rabbit that continues behaving like that to ultimately end up in a free-run rabbit sanctuary with little human contact. 

If the human thing doesn't work out, that is.


sas :twocents


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 23, 2010)

I really hope everything works out. That is the way Harriet is right now but she will on charge once or twice or maybe I leave her alone quick enough that she does not feel the need to charge again. 

Not sure witch. Amy good luck with the new baby. Hope it works out for all party involved. 

Good luck Sheriff


----------



## jcottonl02 (Mar 23, 2010)

That's an interesting point made my Pipp- maybe a rabbit who doesn't like humans should be provided with a large, exciting, human-free environment.

After all, some rabbits may just not lose the "fear" of humans, as, of course, we are huge looming beings who are essentially "predators" in some rabbits' eyes. 

So why force a rabbit who is clearly terrified, to spend time in human company? Perhaps they would much prefer company of other rabbits? Maybe something to think about?

Unless Amy has success with him, then in that case my theory isn't worth that much, and he obviously has a few problems, but ones that can be worked out with an owner he 'likes' or deems not a threat (for his own reasons that we aren't able to understand).

Jen


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 23, 2010)

I think Sheriff just needs to try to be broken of the biting issues before his neuter, then after his neuter we can see where it gets us - because if it continues it might just turn into a bad habit. He's just a little guy right now, so I do think there is still hope! 

I only offered to step up because I think he needs someone else who knows bunnies who can give it a try with him because going back to the breeder (a biting rabbit should not be bred, IMO) or to someone who doesn't know rabbits well enough is definitely not the best idea. If after the neuter things still aren't better, then Myia and I can decide what to do next.

I'm definitely getting a newer car about a month after I start working a grooming job (hopefully by June I'll be making decent money)...so after that happens I have no issue doing some traveling to get him to a new home - I do plan to go to Bunny Fest in San Diego this year, so maybe someone out that way will want to adopt him if he ends up being adoptable. If not, maybe there is a possibility he can go live at Best Friends in Utah to be a sanctuary bunny...I've always wanted to visit .


----------



## Pipp (Mar 23, 2010)

How soon is the transfer going to take place? I'm asking because I'd really like Myia to try some Rescue Remedy on him before he goes. The rabbit can be a guinea pig! 

http://www.rescueremedy.com/pdf/rescue-remedy-pet-brochure.pdf

I haven't supported that product in the past because there were some things I didn't like about the company, but they have since been resolved, and the more I look into it the better I like it. The stuff is completely safe. 

Its supposed to help stressed out rabbits. I'm REALLY curious if it will help with this kind of aggression and best to test it out without changing anything else. 

I'll buy you some!


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## bengal77 (Mar 23, 2010)

*Pipp wrote: *


> I don't believe that rabbits are like kids where you adopt them and you have to make a life-long commitment. Its more like entering into a marriage. You can decide you don't like each other and move on.


:yeahthat:
If a pet doesn't work for you or your family then it just doesn't work. If you can keep them that's wonderful, but sometimes giving them up is the better thing to do. In your case, I think that you are just too frightened of him. He may not have these aggressive tendencies with Amy, or he might. Neutering might help, but it might not. If another person returned one of the breeder's bunnies for aggression then that tells me that perhaps that breeder is doing something wrong or breeding for looks and not temperament. You gave it a fair shot. No one can blame you for not wanting to be continuously bitten or attacked.


----------



## katt (Mar 23, 2010)

after watching the video, it does seem to be completely hormone related. this is just in my opinion of course, but what I have found is that when rabbits do that tail lift thing while attacking something it is in the same context of getting ready to spray. "this is my space, be ware" kind of issue.

I have seen this in the past, when I bred.

I am also going to go into a few other things about this behavior (now that I have seen a video, it helps a lot) but I wanted to make sure that your okay with me mini-hijacking the thread? won't post any ideas, ect until you give me the okay. 

I have worked with many aggressive rabbits, some I was able to tame down, other you simply can't


----------



## Erins Rabbits (Mar 24, 2010)

We're coming down to the valley this weekend. I can take him *almost* positively, I'll just need to talk to my mom first so she knows. He's an English Lop, correct?


----------



## Erins Rabbits (Mar 24, 2010)

Woops! Didn't see that Amy is taking him! Let me know if there's a change of plans!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 24, 2010)

Posted at the same time never mind


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 24, 2010)

Well, we can't drive up to Amy's this weekend, so hopefully the weekend after. You can talk to amy if you guys want to change plans.

This entire situation has me really frustrated, I have recieved both good and bad comments.

What is really funny, is this isn't just an unexperianced owner with a new bunny which I feel like people who have PM'ed me or otherwise think..I am not new to rabbits or behavior. The really ironic thing is I used to do (Before space and time got real limited) work with aggresive reptiles. One of my chinchillas was aggressive, as well as my hamster, 2 degus I took in which stayed aggressive(They passed last year), and I worked at the shelter with the aggressive ferrets.

But it is SO different when it is yoru pet..I used to have a room for the fosters and such so I really think it makes a difference..and the emotions involved. I have told stories about the literal chunk of ankle missing from an bird or the tons of scars I have from reptiles or small animals.

For those who PM'd me, I am not going to reply unless it is positive or supportive. You really don't know anything because your not in my situation and you really DON'T know whats going on.

Thank you to the rest of you who have been nice and supportive!


----------



## Cabrissi (Mar 24, 2010)

Quite frankly I think the decision to rehome or let go of a pet for those of us who are pet lovers is one of THE hardest, most soul-searching and hurt-filled choices to make. It's not something one enters into lightly I know or as anything but a last ditch option when all else has failed. You are offering him and you both a chance to have a breather and get out of this behaviour rut, and you are both undoubtedly very stressed. Anyone who doesn't understand that hasn't been there and hasn't any a foot to stand on in judging you. I hope they have the common courtesy to simply sympathize with a tough situation instead of adding hurtful comments to it.

I would still be interested in hearing about Sheriff updates if they will be posted on here? (Or another place, private blog or whatnot...) As I said elsewhere behaviour, aggression and fear are special interests of mine. 

Kind regards,
Amanda


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 24, 2010)

I WILL still take him - it's just up to Myia when she is able to get him to me.


----------



## sweetrose (Mar 24, 2010)

I wish the best of luck to both parties, I myself would not keep any aggressive animal, you are much braver than me for sticking it out this long, anyways good luck and I hope you find yourself happy and comfortable in the end no matter the end decision


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 24, 2010)

Well, I was bit again.
What I have been doing is wearing pants and tube socks, and letthing him chase or lunge at me to show I don't care, and I am not afraid. It worked fantastic! Kinda.
He didn't stop lunging or chasing, but stopped biting when he did it after the couple times.
But then I made the mistake of you know, changing in my own bedroom, and I was bit on the leg again as I was putting my undies on! It broke skin but was not nearly as bad.

The worst part he came out of NOWHERE. I dont' know where he came from. It was ninja bunny. lol!

I am def feeling better about the situation..I think what I am doing is the best for Sheriff. Maybe when I drop him off at Amys (Its a long drive so I don't know if Sheriff will be scared or anything, when we drive him to peoria he is very calm and scared) she can see how bad it is. 

I do feel better that he can lunge and I am not so afraid. He gets more play time, lol. Which I think may be part of the problem.

He gets usually 4+ hours (no exaggeration) out..but maybe he needs more, and more space. I don't think he is meant to be an apartment bunny, or an apartment bunny w/o his own room.

He also is now agressive to James..but I think it may be fear because James would also be the one to take him and put him the cage now (since he bites me) and now dislikes him.

The good news is, I have a job interview. I already told Amy I would pitch in for the nueter, but this makes me feel better if I take him back in, I can pay for all of it.


----------



## Pipp (Mar 24, 2010)

I'd really like to Paypal you some money for some Rescue Remedy, I'm sure its readily available in your area, worth a few calls to find out. 


leaseplease:


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 24, 2010)

That is all up to Amy!


----------



## massie777 (Mar 25, 2010)

Yeah it deff. looks like hormonal issues with him. He is being very territorial of his cage, you can see it with the way he holds his tail up. That is how i know a rabbit is not happy when they are in my rescue and are going to try and bite is when their tail is high up in the air. I think neutering will deff. help with his aggression, hopefully soon his balls will drop. 

Also another thing I have found to help territorial bunnies is getting them a spayed female friend. Most bunnies that are territorial get over it when they have a friend because they have to share their cage and food with someone else so the space isn't just theirs anymore. Any cage aggressive rabbits that come into my rescue the first thing i do is get them altered, if that doesn't work i get them a friend and that usually calms them down a lot. 

Let me know how everything goes and I hope he gets better


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 2, 2010)

I just thought I'd go ahead and update this thread and let you all know that Sheriff will be coming to my house tomorrow night (Friday) :biggrin2:. I already have his cage all set up and now I am very excited to start working with him.

Here is his cage (in the living room).....


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 2, 2010)

Aw Amy it looks way better than mine! LOL. 

Do you still need my corner litterbox? And do you want his blanket? Its just a fleece one.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 2, 2010)

LOL....his cage looks better then my own bunnies cages right now, but thats only because its impossible to keep hay and stray poops in the litter box....not to mention tons of rabbit hair!

I probably won't need his litter box or fleece blanket - just food, whatever toys he has that he likes (and has his scent on), and I guess whatever else you have for him. OH! and definitely his NIC cage panels, since I used most of my extras up for his cage and now I don't have enough to make large pens (for dividing run times).


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 2, 2010)

Ok. So this is what I have:
3 large ziplocks of food (Tell me if you need more, but it should be enough)
1 large glass food dish
A dog water bowl (The ones that have the canister you fill up) he hates water bottles
Some toys (Honestly, there isn't a lot due to the fact he chews them like crazy)
NIC Panels
Pedigree/Papers (just in case!) 

And..anything else?


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 2, 2010)

That should all be good - I can't think of anything else right now. Maybe 2 bottles of water that you use for him...some bunnies are picky about drinking different water right away (I'd mix mine with yours) and since I live in a different area, I'd rather be prepared just in case.


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 2, 2010)

Okay, well we only used Tap (I have a very strong theory on tap..and if anyone asks YES I also drink tap) but I will anyways. 

I would bring you some hay, but were returning it..its super hard and not even very green. The feed store down here has been failing us


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 2, 2010)

I use tap, too, so just bring me some of yours anyway . I used to use filtered, but our filter system doesn't fit our new faucet, so we haven't gotten around to doing something about it....HAHA!

Don't worry about hay, I just got a massive bale from the feed store that is super green, leafy, and even has some yummy flowers in it!


----------



## Jessyka (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey Amy, what are those red rug thingies?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 2, 2010)

This is so cool. Thank you Amy for being awesome, I can't wait to hear and see updates. Yay.:hug:


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Apr 2, 2010)

That video makes me sad. He is beautiful, yet you can not enjoy him. I have a rabbit who dislikes me, in a shy way, and it is sad. She does not like me but is fine with my sister.

I took in an agressive doe last year. Well, she was living at a vets. She was very agressive but the techs had been working with her for months and she no longer bit, just growled and scratched. She ways spayed the next day I picked her up and she was totally change from how she was the one time I had met her. Neutering really seems to help agressive rabbits. But it can also make sweet rabbits mean.

It is great what Amy is doing! You are lucky to be so close to each other


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 2, 2010)

Amy you may have already thought about it but I would put a clip at the bottom of the door to. 

Amy you also have a PM. Please read it and get back to me. 

We have the same litter boxes to.


----------



## BlueGiants (Apr 2, 2010)

Can I make a small suggestion? Someone (with gloves on!) should re-check the sex of Sheriff... Reading back through this thread, the one thing that stands out is this really seems to be Doe-like behavior... The vet can't even feel the testicals? At 4+ months, they should be palpable... (and female hormonal behavior is typical at this age...)


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks, guys!

Kat....I just threw that clip on the cage because it was laying around. I am going to pick up some "dog leash" clips at the hardware store when I go to get a piece of lumber as a roof support (still need to put a roof on!).

Kathy....Myia can double check if she feels up to it, but if not then I will check his sex in a few days. I want to spend time sitting by his cage and talking to him before I start handling him - I want him to know that I'm his friend and don't want to push him so soon. Now that you say it, it does kind of sound like doe behavior - reminds me of Molly before her spay (minus severe biting).


----------



## BlueGiants (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks for taking him in Amy...


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 2, 2010)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> Can I make a small suggestion? Someone (with gloves on!) should re-check the sex of Sheriff... Reading back through this thread, the one thing that stands out is this really seems to be Doe-like behavior... The vet can't even feel the testicals? At 4+ months, they should be palpable... (and female hormonal behavior is typical at this age...)


I have done it time and time again, but I don't think the vet actually checked his penis. But no, he said he couldn't feel the testicals, but with sheriff being such a large rabbit, they should drop at the "normal" large breed size of 6-8 months, focusing on the latter. :/


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 2, 2010)

Can you actually feel rabbit goolies? I know most of the time, from what I remember, they hide them up in there so I would think it would be impossible to feel them....a young rabbit's at that. From what I remember....rabbit googlies are really thin and not like *BAM* GOOLIES!!!!

:laugh:


----------



## BlueGiants (Apr 2, 2010)

*Myia09 wrote: *


> *BlueGiants wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Can I make a small suggestion? Someone (with gloves on!) should re-check the sex of Sheriff... Reading back through this thread, the one thing that stands out is this really seems to be Doe-like behavior... The vet can't even feel the testicals? At 4+ months, they should be palpable... (and female hormonal behavior is typical at this age...)
> ...



I have "large" rabbits... Flemish giants... and it doesn't take 6 months for them to "drop". Honest... I'm sorry you are having this issue... I really hope Amy can help.

And on another note, I have used the Rescue Remedy on rabbits. Especially on rabbits that have been dumped here. It works really well on calming them down and helping with the stress and panic they sometimes feel. That being said, it can be difficult to admisiter to rabbit that you can not handle.


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 2, 2010)

Rescue Remedy is mostly alcohol. It does have some herbs, etc, but I'm guessing that it's like a gin and tonic--yeah there's some herbal stuff and medical compounds in there, but what really relaxes you is the ethanol! But it's up to you--I don't think it will harm anybun unless you give it in ridiculously high doses.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 2, 2010)

Haha....bunny happy hour. I used Rescue Remedy when I drove my buns 2,500 miles from California to Florida. It really seemed to help. I gave them each a dropper-full in the morning before we would hit the road.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 2, 2010)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> Rescue Remedy is mostly alcohol. It does have some herbs, etc, but I'm guessing that it's like a gin and tonic--yeah there's some herbal stuff and medical compounds in there, but what really relaxes you is the ethanol! But it's up to you--I don't think it will harm anybun unless you give it in ridiculously high doses.


I LOVED rescue remedy.

Uh...I mean...my rabbits loved it.

I loved it when they had it cause they were so...calm. Fun.

Never drunk a a skunk though...

Maybe I should take some myself before the next show!


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 2, 2010)

Sometimes males can have reversed testicles too, where they never drop. That's what happened with Dunkin. It drove me crazy, I was always second guessing myself if he really was a male and why they weren't dropping! Then I realized if he had a penis then he would for sure be a male.  So instead of looking for goolies, I looked for that and what do you know, he had one. At 10 months of age I realized they just weren't gonna drop so I took him in for his neuter where I discovered he had reversed testicles. 

I'm excited for Sheriff! :hyper:


----------



## Pipp (Apr 2, 2010)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> Rescue Remedy is mostly alcohol. It does have some herbs, etc, but I'm guessing that it's like a gin and tonic--yeah there's some herbal stuff and medical compounds in there, but what really relaxes you is the ethanol! But it's up to you--I don't think it will harm anybun unless you give it in ridiculously high doses.



The front of the bottle says 'alcohol free'. 

I think that any 'elixir' requires alcohol to make, but after much recent research into this stuff (now forgotten), I don't think it's just the drunk bunny thing. 

It does come recommended by a lot of credible sources. 

It works for stress, I'd love to see how it works for aggression. 



sas :bunnydance:


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 2, 2010)

Funnily enough while I was reading through I was thinking, wow, that is really girly behaviour lol! Definitely see if you can get a second opinion on his sex or post pictures


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 2, 2010)

I will pick up some Rescue Remedy tomorrow, as I don't have time right now and it will be too late later on. I loved that stuff when I had really severe panic/anxiety issues. Maybe it will relax Sheriff enough to the point where he can get used to being pet and stuff....so good idea, Sas!

Myia should be getting ready to leave her house pretty soon, so I estimate Sheriff should be here in about 2.5 hours or so!

Right now I need to figure out where to put the rats, since Sheriff's cage took over their spot. I think I might have to move my couch out of the bunny room in order to fit them in there, which kind of sucks because I like my couch in there!


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 2, 2010)

Have a safe journey Myia and Sheriff!


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 2, 2010)

They are about a half hour away :biggrin2:!


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 2, 2010)

I am DYING to see an update from Amy...I hope all goes well with getting Sheriff settled, etc.

Make sure we get pictures girl...after he gets settled in a bit....maybe 5 minutes or so?

(Just kidding)


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 3, 2010)

Well he is here and getting settled in already! My friend's Josh and Alyssa were also over, along with Ryan, James, and Myia, plus myself....so now that the house is quiet he is exploring his cage and making himself right at home. I offered him a yummy oats/blueberry treat and he willing nibbled it right out of my hand. He's been grooming and laying down like a duck, LOL! We will just see what he is like once he has really settled in. As much as I am dying to fuss with him, I know I need to wait until about Sunday night - at that point I will let him run around in about a 5ft by 10ft or so area attatched to his cage .


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 3, 2010)

So cute. :highfive:


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 3, 2010)

I am so in love with him. I love big black bunnies (like Tiny and Nyx). He looks...like he's planning something - an escape or some sort of escapade.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm pretty sure he wants to eat Sammy (the dog), LOL! He hasn't lived with a dog (probably seem them?), so I bet he's curious.

It's funny because he does kind of have that "Tiny" look to him :biggrin2:!


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 3, 2010)

Such a handsome boy! :hearts: 

He looks quite relaxed too.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 3, 2010)

Honestly... I want him... Don't tell Rob.



Big... Aggressive...Bunny. Brings back memories.:tears2:


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 3, 2010)

Ohh shut up...I bet Rob wants him too .


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 3, 2010)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Ohh shut up...I bet Rob wants him too .


LOL no.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 3, 2010)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> I'm pretty sure he wants to eat Sammy (the dog), LOL! He hasn't lived with a dog (probably seem them?), so I bet he's curious.
> 
> It's funny because he does kind of have that "Tiny" look to him :biggrin2:!


That's because he was meant to live in Texas (now to convince Art of it).

Knowing he's an e-lop, I even have the perfect name for him.

HOUSTON

You know...as in "Houston, we have a problem..."

Seriously - I wasn't going to be jealous of you till I saw those pics...wow.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh Amy - I just got a thought and I'm laughing so hard I'm crying.

What are you going to do if he smells bananas and comes chasing you down like Tiny did?

I don't think "shoo...shoo" will work on him....


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 3, 2010)

OMG Amy did you get my PM. Please respond. 

Anyway back to what I was going to say ADHD much.

OMG he is so cute!!!!!!!


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm excited to see how he turns out with you 
He is a cutie!


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 3, 2010)

PEG! You made me cry too thinking of Tiny chasing me down, LOL! Houston is actually a cute name! "Hew" can be his short name .

Kat...I will respond to your PM right after I post this .

Grace....so far, so good! He's being a good boy, so let's hope it continues .




Here is a video of him! The first 10 minutes are boring, but at about 10 minutes in is when he lets me pet him....then I pet him a few more times within the next 13 minutes after that! He even enjoys a strawberry and hops around a bit .

[ame]http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/5932855[/ame]


Oh....and I took a live recording session before that one, but Ryan swears a few times at his video game (had the sound on), so I decided to just delete it, LOL. But, it was a cute one because Juju (kitty) jumped into Sheriff's area and he was in there for about 10 minutes and Sheriff pretty much ignored him, but a few times he did go walking up to him to sniff him and see what the heck he was :laughsmiley:.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 3, 2010)

or "Hugh" could be his short name - after Hugh Hefner of the playboy bunnies..

I think I like "Hew" better..


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 3, 2010)

:shockon't like any of those.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 3, 2010)

Yeah, I like "Hew" . Hugh Hefner makes me sick, personally, LOL...so spelling it that way wouldn't be good .

I think he really likes Ryan because Ryan walked through his pen to get out of the front door and he followed after him and stood up on his hind legs staring at the front door for about 30 seconds after Ryan went out of it. I would get Ryan to pet him and stuff, but I know if he happened to bite Ryan I wouldn't ever hear the end of it :rollseyes, LOL!


ETA:....What, Alicia?! Oh, did you get my video text?


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 3, 2010)

Yes I did.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 3, 2010)

I have to say I got a ton of vids that she sent. One is he reminds me of Montana needs to see everything, andtwo he just ignores the cats. To funny they seem more curious about him than him about them.


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 3, 2010)

I didn't realize we were changing his name? Uh..ok. lol. I would like to keep his name, especially if he comes home?

I am glad he is doing so well..but it also makes me upset because it just shows he was unhappy here..and I don't know why. But he did let me pet him at Amy's but I think it is becaue it took 2 1/2 hours and he was stressed. 

He was around our cat, but never even seen a dog I don't think (Unless he did at his breeders) so that should be interesting. He was super aggressive to Chewy, but that might have to do with her being unfixed. 

I really hope he does well...then it proves he hated me. Which just makes me feel horrible.


----------



## BlueGiants (Apr 3, 2010)

I really think he is just on "his best behavior" right now... He is not is his usual territory, still scoping the place out... As soon as he figures out that he's really living there, you may see the old behavior emerge. (He waswell behavedat your place for a while too, remember?)

(Of course, I still think he's a she... LOL!) I don't think "he" hated you at all... he just knew that he could intimidate you... Wait and see what happens... Maybe Amy can re-educate him and teach him some manners... or if it is hormones, they will subside as he matures and he will mellow.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm just toying with the idea of calling him something different...sometimes I feel like it can help an animal because it's all apart of their "new life". The only animal we didn't change names on was our dog, but that's because he knew his name really well. If I do call Sheriff something else, his name can always be changed back if he goes back to you .

Sometimes he gets a little rowdy in his cage and makes these little squeaking noises....have you heard that from him before? I think I might have to make his cage 2x5 because I don't feel like he has enough space in a 2x4 with all of his toys and stuff.

He has eaten so much! We filled his bowl up when he went into his cage and I already had to refill it around noon today. I also had to take out the dog watering thing because his ears were getting soaking wet because of how large the "pool" part was. I'll just have to keep checking his water dish to make sure it's full.

Oh, and how much hay did he eat when he was with you? He really hasn't been interested in the hay at all.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 3, 2010)

I do agree with you, Cathy (hopefully that is your name?) - everything is pretty new and he's adjusting to being here, so we will wait and see what happens.....he's just behaving really nicely right now, which is good that he's not flat out nasty at first. As soon as I see some bad behavior, then I will let everyone know .


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 3, 2010)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> I really think he is just on "his best behavior" right now... He is not is his usual territory, still scoping the place out... As soon as he figures out that he's really living there, you may see the old behavior emerge. (He waswell behavedat your place for a while too, remember?)
> 
> (Of course, I still think he's a she... LOL!) I don't think "he" hated you at all... he just knew that he could intimidate you... Wait and see what happens... Maybe Amy can re-educate him and teach him some manners... or if it is hormones, they will subside as he matures and he will mellow.



This may sound mean, but I hope so..lol..

But he didn't intimidate me at first..and there were plenty of times where I completley ignored him and he still bit (Its all in my blog; I didn't update it here)


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 3, 2010)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> I'm just toying with the idea of calling him something different...sometimes I feel like it can help an animal because it's all apart of their "new life". The only animal we didn't change names on was our dog, but that's because he knew his name really well. If I do call Sheriff something else, his name can always be changed back if he goes back to you .
> 
> Sometimes he gets a little rowdy in his cage and makes these little squeaking noises....have you heard that from him before? I think I might have to make his cage 2x5 because I don't feel like he has enough space in a 2x4 with all of his toys and stuff.
> 
> ...



Yeah that squekin noise was part of his 'nervous" behaviour. Like he wanted out, and if I did let him out, he would bolt, come back, and bite.

You may wnat to make it bigger..he had so much free time that literally the house was really his cage.

We have not had that problem with his ears, but our cage was different and his bowl was near the 2nd level support

Yeah, I limit it only to 1 bowl (2 cups) a day. He eats alot, but your right, not a lot of hay. But still a handful?


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 3, 2010)

I still think he is a girl too muhahaha, another thing that makes me think that is the aggresion towards Chewy


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 3, 2010)

Yeah, he has been doing the squeaking thing and stands up like "HEY YOU...YEAH, YOU!....LET ME OUUUUUT!!!". I need to bunny proof the living room before I can let him back out to roam the entire house (will just close the bathroom and bedroom door). Ryan has some computer wires out, so I need to make a NIC panel area to go around them.

I don't think he has eaten a handful of hay even yet, so I am going to place some in his litter box in hope that that temps him. Maybe he's just eating so many pellets that he doesn't want the hay....but they do say that unlimited pellets are good for babies, but I can't see how it is if they aren't eating hay along with it?


----------



## Pipp (Apr 3, 2010)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> I don't think he has eaten a handful of hay even yet, so I am going to place some in his litter box in hope that that temps him. Maybe he's just eating so many pellets that he doesn't want the hay....but they do say that unlimited pellets are good for babies, but I can't see how it is if they aren't eating hay along with it?


Yeah, I don't 'free feed', I give them as much as they'll eat in one setting. If they leave any behind, the bowl comes out for awhile and they get a hay refresh. 

They need to develop good habits young. 



sas (who failed miserably at establishing good hay habits for a certain small black dwarf).


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 3, 2010)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> I'm just toying with the idea of calling him something different...sometimes I feel like it can help an animal because it's all apart of their "new life". The only animal we didn't change names on was our dog, but that's because he knew his name really well. If I do call Sheriff something else, his name can always be changed back if he goes back to you .


Just a pointer, I'm not sure switching an animal's name back and forth, back and forth is really good for the animal. I would imagine it would inspire some confusion.
Obviously rabbits can recognise their names like dogs and cats do, and would associate tone of voice/their name, with things they like etc. If I called any of my dogs by another name, they would just ignore me (not deliberately of course). So if you managed to retrain Sheriff, and Myia took him back, it would be a real set-back to Sheriff's training if he was being called a new name, I believe.

Consistency is an important aspect of an obedient and mentally healthy animal (not that I'm suggesting a bit of name switching will affect him greatly!!!), but for the purposes of 'rehabilitating' him, as it were, I'd either change his name and stick to it from now on (meaning Myia will have to accept his new name) or keep his name the way it is.

Jen


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm sorry, but I do have to respectfully disagree with you, Jen. I think a new name for a "new life" is a good thing and it later being changed to something else (or the same previous name) is okay. We don't know what Sheriff's future holds and Myia has said she isn't sure she wants him back, so I don't see any issue calling him something else for now. I personally feel if you call an animal a name that you like, then it makes it easier to bond with the animal . "Sheriff" just doesn't roll of my tongue well and I've been calling him "Big Bun" because of that, so something else would stick better LOL.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 3, 2010)

Yeah I definately understand what you mean about it having to be a name you like, because it just makes the whole process of bonding easier.

However, if Sheriff makes good progress with you, with a new name for his 'new life', and then goes back to Myia, and gets his old name back from his old life (which he would remember to be aggressive/stressful times etc.), perhaps this would set back all the good training you did for him, once he starts getting called a name that he would have associated with chasing and biting poor Myia with!!!

Obviously Sheriff is your responsibility for now, and whatever you feel best in helping him and Myia, is the right thing to do- you obviously need to do what you feel best for him.

I was just commenting on something that seemed a little 'hold on a mo...' kinda thing to me .

But absolutely do what you feel best, just me personally in that situation, I wouldn't want to run the risk of a)confusing him or b)undoing all the good work that you did by giving him back a name that he would associate bad things with, and perhaps bring back all that aggression etc.

If it was a permanent name switch then I would totally agree with you- scrap the name he could associate all those bad situations with (I'm not implying he was unhappy with you at all Myia, just that he might associate the name Sheriff with aiming for your poor ankles every day!!!), and begin with a fresh new one to start the fresh new attitude with.

Jen


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 3, 2010)

Jen...that is also why I'd like to call him something else while he is with me - he might think of "Sheriff" as "No Sheriff!" (or something like that) from biting. Obviously when he goes to a new home (or back with Myia), then they can call him what they'd like because you can't force someone to keep a pet's original name.

I tried to look up "devil" names or something fitting to go along with his "aggressive" (in quotes because hes not being that way with me right now) behavior. I was on the phone with Alicia and laughed at "Damion" (like from the Omen) , but then "Damon" popped into my head....like Damon (vamp with black hair) from the Vampire Diaries (who seduces women and then turns around and bites them !).


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 3, 2010)

*Myia09 wrote: *


> that squekin noise was part of his 'nervous" behaviour. Like he wanted out, and if I did let him out, he would bolt, come back, and bite.
> 
> You may wnat to make it bigger..he had so much free time that literally the house was really his cage.




Just a thought (and maybe this has been discussed else where) If Sheriff had free range of the house maybe he felt the house was his? Kinda like when you have a bunny who is only aggressive in their cage.


It may be a better idea not to let him have too much space until he proves he can behave.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Amy I hop everything works out for you and Big Bun/Sheriff.

I hop either he comes around and after his neuter can go home or he can maybe even bond to one of your buns if going back home is not a option. 

Either way he is in good hands and I can't wait for updates.

Kat :bunnydance:


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 3, 2010)

I bunny proofed the living room earlier and he now has run of the laundry room, kitchen, living room, little hallway, and entry way (kind of where his cage is) and he has been really good so far. I wasn't going to let him do any running around and stuff until tomorrow, but he really wanted to come out of his cage, so I let him out in a pen off of his cage (about 5ft x 10ft) and he broke out and went running through the house, LOL.

I've been walking past him and he will sit up on his hind legs waiting to be pet and if I don't pet him, then he will follow me around the house. I was in the bathroom a bit ago doing my hair and he walked around in there checking things out, walked over my feet (had white socks on), and ran right back out into the living room.

He also puts himself back in his cage when he is done running around, so that is kind of nice.

I do realize, like Cathy said, he could just be behavior for now....but we will just have to see.


Oh....and I am 80% sure I have seen his little "man-bits" multiple times. I've been looking at that area as he runs away and I've seen little dark pink floppy things flop around from multiple angles. I bet the vet couldn't see them and thought they hadn't dropped yet because he was holding them up in there. I've seen bunny balls before and I am very sure that's what he's got back there and that it's not loose hair or stuck poop.


Ryan was coming out of the bathroom and Sheriff got in his way and just stood there, so Ryan bent down and started to pet him.....












He's also made himself at home on the couch....







And he KNOWS there are bunnies in this room because he digs at the door. I just make little "Ehhh! Ehhh!" noises and he stops and walks away....


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Amy how do you connect the gate to the door frame?

I need to figure out a way to connect them so i dont have to staple gun it


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 3, 2010)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> He's also made himself at home on the couch....


Oh my...he does remind me of Tiny in this photo. 

This reminds me of a doe that we took in. She was a French lop doe and her name was "Scar". She wasn't showable. We thought she might make a good friend for Tiny.

We changed her name to Beatrice which meant "Bringer of Joy".

RIGHT....NOT!

She and Tiny hated each other and I think she hated us because she sensed Tiny was top bunny (even though I split their playtimes and stuff).

We had people drive 5 hours to get lionheads from us - and they fell in love with her (the mom was a dog groomer too Amy). The funny thing - was she was in love with them too - and all that week her behavior was even worse after she met them.

The following weekend the husband drive that distance all over again to come get her. They just couldn't get her out of their minds.

She went there - got renamed...and LOVED it. For a few months I got pictures every once in a while...and you could see from the photos that she was so much happier.

I think that not all rabbits are meant for all people. They have their own likes and dislikes too when it comes to people.

Since then...I've learned to try and listen to the rabbit and watch them to see what they want.


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 3, 2010)

So, if he doesn't act up with her..was it just me?
Was it the enviroment? Her house and my apartment are generally the same exact size.

I am getting upset because I keep hear the "I took in a rabbit who was agressive..his previous owners were abusive"

Well thats not the case. I don't know what I have down to him. 

And its frustrating because I got a email saying "Your making it our worse than it is."

NO I am not..I am not even going to bother to reply to it. 

The video isn't half of it; but imagine a rabbit tyring to bite you constantly.

I am writing this in tears becase I don't know what to do; I gave him to Amy because I thought that was the BEST for Sheriff. 

And now he isn't even being called Sheriff anymore and it bothers me. It bothers me that I tried, tried for WELL over a month..and what do I get? He got worse with me.

And now he is magic with Amy. I know its the email that really botherd me, and I am just ranting..

So I will just stop.


----------



## Pipp (Apr 4, 2010)

Ugh, I was going to mention this before he left, especially in relation to my request to try out the Rescue Remedy. I meant to reply that the chances would be slim that he'd need it once relocated. 

The problems are territorial issues (triggered or at least exacerbated by hormones), and that includes places and people he's been around long enough to put down roots. You've changed his territory. Of course he's not going to be acting up, it's all new territory, none of it is his yet. 

Once he re-established what his territory is and decides what he needs to react too, he may start up again, but in his case and it his age, he may be neutered by then and that may be the end of it. (Although certainly no guarantees, he is an aggressive little booger).

I strongly feel that rabbits should not have their names changed. They are smart animals, they get to know their names and respond to them, and change is confusing. I've had way too many rabbits respond to their original names years after people change to think this is a good idea. It really doesn't help the rabbit/human bond. I've done a lot of experimenting on that one. 


My :twocents


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Pipp (Apr 4, 2010)

*
TinysMom wrote: *


> I think that not all rabbits are meant for all people. They have their own likes and dislikes too when it comes to people.


Meant to put this in my post, but I'll add it on. 

This is SO TRUE! Rabbits are the most opinionated pets. Just like bonding rabbits to each other is up to the rabbit because they may or may not like each other, ditto for humans. 

And they do have long memories. 

When I got Pipp, I was actually just bunny sitting her. I had given her to a friend of mine the same day I found her, around September 1st. She was a couple months old.

My friend took great care of her, but let her stay outside most of the time (running in the garden) and didn't bond with her. Sometime in December my friend went away for a few weeks and dropped her off for me to bunny sit. After the third day here, Pipp decided I was her mate. 

When my friend came by to pick her up, Pipp took one look at her and split. She normally would greet people at the door (or at least check them out) and had never reacted like that to anyone else. 

From what I remember, she went home with my friend but was incorrigible. She wouldn't come near my friend, she ran, nipped and was generally an angry little bunny. She was back here in short order (I think I was going to take her to the vet for my friend), and she was so happy to be here, I couldn't let her go back. So she became my bunny just like I had already become her human. 

To this day she still hates my friend. 



sas :bunnydance:


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 4, 2010)

Well, don't feel bad because he bit me :laughsmiley:. No worries...it was totally my fault! I had JUST gotten home (just walked in the door) and notice he had spilled over his pellet dish, so my immediate reaction was to clean the mess up. NOPE....I wasn't paying attention to where he was and he got me right on the arm flub . I won't lie....OUCH! I have a nice little bruise and teeth scrap marks :dude:. Again....totally my fault! Reminds me of the time when I took in a know rat who was a biter (even though he was neutered) and I trusted him because he was doing really well with me...and then out of no where he nailed me right on the finger.....bled like a mofo and cried over it for hours. BUT...this is a tad different scenario, I was in HIS cage and wasn't paying attention. Maybe he wants his pellets all over the floor...fine by me .


I am calling my vet on Monday and getting him in ASAP for a neuter. I know I saw his little balls, so I will drop him off with my [awesome] vet and have him chop those darn gross little things off . I wasn't thinking he would actually need to be neutered already (I really thought maybe they hadn't dropped yet), but they are definitely there, so I'll just have to charge this one on the credit card.....Ryan agrees! Donations accepted :spintongue.

Oh...and I hadn't gotten around to putting the roof on his cage, so I just had to do that....after he bit me then proceeded to hop the 2 high NIC panels.


Oh man....this is such a fun little guy :bunnydance:.


_[sup](maybe I'm crazy for thinking that? LOL)[/sup]_


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pipp wrote: *


> I strongly feel that rabbits should not have their names changed. They are smart animals, they get to know their names and respond to them, and change is confusing. I've had way too many rabbits respond to their original names years after people change to think this is a good idea. It really doesn't help the rabbit/human bond. I've done a lot of experimenting on that one.




That is oneI don't agree. Some bunnies come in here with no names, but some dodoesn't mean we keep them for one reason or another. Most when adopted get name changes (ugh have heard the name changes not all are good) the bunnies adapt amazing. Most of our bunnies respond to so many names and nicknames that it isn't hard for them. At my moms house one of the bunnies has three names. The one my mom calls him, the one my dad calls him and what I call him. He responds to all and his nicknames. 

I think sometimes a name change can be a really good thing just depends the case.


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 4, 2010)

Almost all of the bunnies that get adopted from the rescue I volunteer with and plenty that come in get name changes! As we all know, they _are _very intelligent and quickly come to learn their new names. It's tone of voice more than anything, I believe. This may sound weird, but Dunkin is so darn adorable that when I look at him I say random words in my high baby voice (think when people do it at babies) and he responds just as well. 

It's a personal preference, some agree some don't. One isn't better than the other and I seriously do not believe name changing is that big of a deal. Animals live in the moment and will come to learn whatever you call them through repetition and association. 

Amy- I can relate to what just happened to ya! At the rescue I will forget a certain rabbit is very particular about where their things go, move it, and be nipped for my stupidity. Bad human! Some bunnies have their cage just how they like and they don't appreciate the re-decorating.  

Kiss them man-bits goodbye Sheriff!


----------



## Pipp (Apr 4, 2010)

Happi Bun wrote:


> Almost all of the bunnies that get adopted from the rescue I volunteer with and plenty that come in get name changes! As we all know, they _are _very intelligent and quickly come to learn their new names. It's tone of voice more than anything, I believe.



I used to think the same way because it holds true for my dogs, cats and other pets. The jury's still out but I've never had them react quite the way the rabbits do. 

Most of my rabbits come here without me knowing their names so I have no choice but to change them. I never liked Pipp's name, my friend who had her for three months named her, but she responds to Pipp and that's that. I call her 'baby girl' or 'Pippster' a lot more than Pipp, and she certainly knows I'm calling her with those names (and the baby tones), but she's definitely wired to respond to Pipp, even in a monotone. 

Dill and Darry's names were unknown, and they had been abandoned in a shed for a year or two and weren't called anything. After I had him a year, Dawn told me she thought his name had been 'Peter', and boy, did he ever respond to that! But he actually started getting agitated when I was calling him by both names as I was trying to decide, so I went back to just Dill. 

Mister had been Mister for a month and I've kept that name the year he's been here, and he STILL doesn't respond to it. I recently tried some experimenting and discovered he paid a lot more attention to 'Bunny'. So now he's Mister Bunny.

One of Bunny George's bunnies came through here briefly after she was taken in by a rescue via the city shelter, and George (a homeless friend) had never told me her name. I sat in front of her pen and called out dozens of names, repeatedly, and the only one that got a reaction was 'Martha'. I forget now what her name was, but it was something pretty close. 

Happi Bun wrote:


> Almost all of the bunnies that get adopted from the rescue I volunteer with and plenty that come in get name changes! As we all know, they _are _very intelligent and quickly come to learn their new names.



I also think they're intelligent enough to know they name they grew up with. And I'm beginning to think they have memories like elephants, LOL! 

Happi Bun wrote:


> It's a personal preference...



I agree with this too, I just think its the bunnies' personal preference.  

Of course it's not a big deal, I just get excited because of the above examples (and other ones).

I also think its a sign of respect to acknowledge their identity. To me they're not possessions, they're companions. Its like having a friend or adopting a kid who knows his name is Clarence and changing it to Eugene because you like that one better. 

I was also under the impression Amy was helping out Myia by seeing if she can socialize Sheriff, I definitely think it would also be a sign of respect (and friendship) to confer with her on a name change. 

My :twocents

sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Pipp (Apr 4, 2010)

undergunfire wrote:


> Oh man....this is such a fun little guy :bunnydance:.
> 
> 
> _[sup](maybe I'm crazy for thinking that? LOL)[/sup]_



LOL! We're on the same page on this one. I remember when I got Scooter from Zooh Corner. I saw his profile and it read like he was Godzilla. He was in danger because he was such an aggressive rabbit. 

And I was sold. 

I don't know if it was that I loved the challenge or I loved the idea of a rabbit with personality-plus, even if it was all bad.  

I remember his rescuer, Alex, telling me that Scooter chased her across the house biting her on the legs, and she had to jump in the bathtub to get away from him (and bleed somewhere easy to clean up), and he jumped in after her! And I wanted him even more. 

When he got here, he got settled in and started to feel at home -- and of course tried to bite me. A lot. But we reached an agreement -- I'd behave and he'd be my friend. He chose to sleep right outside my door, and we were getting along famously. Unfortunately he proved to also be incredibly aggressive to my cats, attacked my old blind 21-year old, and in the process got a bite on his ear which in spite of immediate Vet care, went septic. I really loved that little rabbit. 

But I digress. 

Hard to say what the attraction is. Maybe in another time or place Scooter wouldn't have been the right rabbit for me. Darry is an unfriendly biter and that's done nothing to endear herself to me. We tolerate each other. 

But some of these trouble buns just call out. I had two Flemish rescues through here, Zac was a perfectly behaved bunny while Mikel was nothing but trouble. Guess who I'm keeping?  Our sucker lights must have a certain hue.  Or somethin'. :huh


sas :biggrin2:


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Happi Bun wrote:
> 
> 
> > Almost all of the bunnies that get adopted from the rescue I volunteer with and plenty that come in get name changes! As we all know, they _are _very intelligent and quickly come to learn their new names. It's tone of voice more than anything, I believe.
> ...



Amy- I am most certainly not saying that a name change can't be good for an animal. What I am saying, is that changing a name back and forth, back and forth is not good.

I believe that changing from Sheriff, to a totally different sounding name, then back to Sheriff, or a new name, again and again will be confusing for him. He is having his total identity completeley wiped and renewed- I think he needs a lot of work, so adding things that could make the process more stressful or complicated for him probably isn't the best idea.

I also agree with what was said previously- it's clear that if Sheriff does well with you, Myia will want him back (I thought this was just a bit of rehabilitation for him, that Myia felt she could not provide at this moment?), so if he is still Myia's bunny, and if she feels a name change would confuse him etc. or she doesn't like the new name, then surely she should have a say?

I'm late for work and I typed that so fast that my little fingers feel like they've run a marathoN!!!:run: hahaha

Jen


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 4, 2010)

Ok so is it bad the whole name change thing gave me another topic for to use for the monthly discussion.

Amy to much freedom but I am having a thought....


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 4, 2010)

I have alway done new start new name.

Sugar did not role off my tong when Jessi came.


She went through about four names in a week before we decided on Jessi. 

So I think it may be the bun. Maybe Amy could call both names tell we know for sure if he is going home.

Or if he is home.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 4, 2010)

I really just think the whole "name change" is getting a bit too blown out of the water . All of my pets here in this household (foster or not) get a name change when they enter AND get called so many different nicknames that it pretty much doesn't make a difference to them what they are called.

My cat, Juju, was "Jupiter" before coming here. I hated "Jupiter", so we went to "Jupe". I hated that after about a month so he became one of his nicknames "Juju" - aaaaand now he will happily respond to "Toots", "Toodles", "Doodles", "JuJi", "ToooTooooToooToooTOODLES!"....among a million other names. Every since one of my rabbits responds to a million different nick names. I talk to each animal in a different tone of voice, so I do believe that is really what they are after here.

---------------


I probably won't have much more to update today because I'm just going to sit by his cage and let him know he's going in for a neuter hopefully this week, that I'm not going to hurt him, tell him he doesn't need to act out, etc because I'm a believer that animals know what we are saying/thinking even if a lot of us people can't grip onto what they are saying/feeling back to us .


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 4, 2010)

I think the name change is fine; at fist it botherd me only because it was the "Change" of knowing he isn't "mine" anymore..and the feelings that came with that.

Lets hope he does better..

And it amazing how high he can jump! lol!

Again, I extend my gratitude to you Amy!


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 4, 2010)

Also, if you want Sheriff updates, I mostly post on my blog, and here are the links to the two previous biting threads

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=55161&forum_id=48&highlight=Sheriff

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=55052&forum_id=48&highlight=sheriff

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=54597&forum_id=48


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 4, 2010)

I think I'm going to call him "Damon", since he left some pretty nice fang bites in my arm flub .

I will start a blog for his progress soon and in there I will reference all of those past biting threads and stuff.


In closing, here is a cute picture that I got of him yesterday ....


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 4, 2010)

*Myia09 wrote: *


> I think the name change is fine; at fist it botherd me only because it was the "Change" of knowing he isn't "mine" anymore..and the feelings that came with that.
> 
> Lets hope he does better..


I will be helping Amy as much as I can. The change can be hard but sometimes for the best. Sometimes the right thing is the hardest thing. :highfive:Takes a strong person to admit when they need help.


----------



## Luluznewz (Apr 4, 2010)

I dont have much to say on this other than it seems like everyone is trying to be really supportive.

I also wanted to add a little story about a dog I had. She was a really really great sweet dog, but she had been abused in the past. There was this one incredibly sweet neighobor of ours that scared her SO badly. For some reason she just couldn't stand her. There was no reason at all for it, but the dog just had a wired tick.

I'm not at all sure if this is the case of sheriff, maybe you got him as a baby, but sometimes animals are just weird and pick people to vent their own issues on.

Also, with my horses, sometimes they go through "fighting" phases with their owners. Its just when you spend so so long with an animal trying to "train" them or do whats best for them, they go through a phase of resenting you. I've always gotten through those phases (they were WAY more minor then sheriff).

I guess I just wanted to say that you seem like a really really good rabbit owner. I mean...hes a rabbit. Yes they are smart, but he really just acts on impulses that we cant always understand. Its not like you did anything to set this all off.

Way to make the best of a really hard situation!


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 5, 2010)

He goes in for a neuter Friday at 7am and I can pick him up later in the afternoon, so probably at about 4:30pm (after I get off of school & pick Ryan up) .

I guess Friday will be good because I'm trying to sell a lot of fabric I no longer need, one of my SP GIANT cages (even though I'd rather not ), and a bulk of rat hammocks I don't use. I'd just rather not put his neuter on the credit card if I don't have to.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 5, 2010)

undergunfire wrote:


> He goes in for a neuter Friday at 7am and I can pick him up later in the afternoon, so probably at about 4:30pm (after I get off of school & pick Ryan up) .
> 
> I guess Friday will be good because I'm trying to sell a lot of fabric I no longer need, one of my SP GIANT cages (even though I'd rather not ), and a bulk of rat hammocks I don't use. I'd just rather not put his neuter on the credit card if I don't have to.



Sorry I can't help any sooner. Jessi goes in the same day though so we will be having recovering bunnies the same day.

I hope all goes well.


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 5, 2010)

Are you sure Amy? Its not that I don't believe your ability to see balls (lol) but I checked myself and paid for a vet visit who told me there was none just a week ago.

Can you take photos of his behind, or maybe hold him down and feel? I know Pinballs you could still feel them even if they "Put them inside" and they were SUPER noticalbe..I think I would have noticed Sheriff's (Since I was looking for them especially)

I will post here that I simply can't help Amy out fully since I wasnt expecting the nueter until a couple months..I can make weekly payments but that is it.


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 5, 2010)

Amy- I just got some money from my grandparents for Easter, hehe. 
I would be more than happy to put some towards his neuter to help ya out. 

Just let me know!


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 5, 2010)

Amy - pm me if you have paypal....I can help out some.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 5, 2010)

*Myia09 wrote: *


> Are you sure Amy? Its not that I don't believe your ability to see balls (lol) but I checked myself and paid for a vet visit who told me there was none just a week ago.


Ha Connor was girl on Tuesday and on Wensday he was a boy....


----------



## Boz (Apr 5, 2010)

I haven't read the whole thread here but I just wanted to say that Marley used to be TERRIBLE with cage aggression so I know how hard it can be! I have scars! She used to mainly scratch but she nipped at me and lunged and tried to bite. This went on for a long while and I didn't know what to do. I was frustrated. I couldn't get her spayed anytime soon and I was loosing my mind! lol However, she has calmed down a ton (she's 2 now) and barely ever lunges or grunts! I haven't had her spayed yet either. She is the SWEETEST thing ever. She just craves love and attention. She'll put her paws in my lap and beg for nose rubs. She's an 11lbs french lop too.


----------



## Pipp (Apr 5, 2010)

Just a reminder that soliciting for donations is against RO policy. Occasionally it's allowed, especially for friends of the forum, but not without prior approval. When they are approved, the funds must be sent to the clinic, not the individual.


sas :thanks:


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 5, 2010)

No one is soliciting... :? 

A few of us just told Amy we would be willing to help, she didn't even ask.


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 5, 2010)

*Happi Bun wrote: *


> No one is soliciting... :?
> 
> A few of us just told Amy we would be willing to help, she didn't even ask.



Amy did say on the last page "Donations accepted" 

But I am sure everyone wants to! But we have to follow fourm rules


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 5, 2010)

EDITED BY ADMIN

And yes....I saw balls...he is running around on the floor right now and I can see them every time he hops away. I'll even try my best to get a picture of it....even if I have to lay on the floor all night.

Aaaand....just now he came running to me and I placed my hand on his head (pushed it to the floor) and reached back there.....DEFINITELY SQUISHY NASTY BUNNY BALLS .


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 6, 2010)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> ".....DEFINITELY SQUISHY NASTY BUNNY BALLS .


:roflmao:

I'm dying laughing here because I wish Ryan had been there with a camera so we could've seen the look on you rface.

I'm sorry - I understand how you must be feeling - sometimes I have to look away when Hermes is out playing because I almost want to blush.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 6, 2010)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *undergunfire wrote: *
> 
> 
> > ".....DEFINITELY SQUISHY NASTY BUNNY BALLS .
> ...


LOL, I have seen some of our boy buns with huge hangy-downies! Sorry if this is 
TMI.


----------



## Pipp (Apr 6, 2010)

RO controls such 'donations' very tightly to prevent abuse. 

I deleted Amy's post because it reiterated the request that I had clearly stated was against the rules.  

This is not directed at Amy, but it is VERY easy for someone to actually turn a profit because there are kind hearted bunny slaves willing to help out fellow members, and this has been abused in the past.

Members can not be privy to other members' efforts and thus the total amounts contributed cannot be monitored. 

If anybody HAS donated funds to anyone on RO, including Amy, it MUST be public or at least monitored. 

If you have contributed to any monetary contributions that don't involve the sale of goods (and even those are subject to some scrutiny), please post the information publicly, or PM the Admin.

I will add that this situation is NOT a rescue. It is in this section only because Myia was looking to rehome this rabbit. 

Myia has stated she was fully intending to neuter Sheriff, his behavior just made it necessary earlier than she was able to do so within her immediate budget constraints. 

Amy took in the rabbit with the intention of socializing him and re-homing him again. She is covering half the neuter fee because if she is successful, she can ask for an adoption fee that will cover half the cost of the neuter.

Thus there is no need for donations at all, only speculative LOANS. 

There are rabbits out there truly in need. 


sas :expressionless


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 6, 2010)

Well, if he is able to be adopted out then there will most likely be shipping costs ($250) involved in rehoming him by airplane...so at that point I will not ask a rehoming fee. I don't think I have ever asked a rehoming fee for animals I have rescued/taken in & adopted out because I have found good enough homes . If he gets adopted out locally (or within driving distance), then I'd rather the adopter not pay anything and spend it on toys for him (he's a toy lover) or choose to make a donation to a rabbit rescue (or to this forum!). Of course, if he can be adopted out...it will only be to an experienced rabbit home.

I just want to ad that even if I had to put it on my credit card, he would still be getting a neuter this Friday! Ryan and I put all "emergency" animal expenses on a specific credit card (no one goes without a need here). I was open to donations/loans/whatever if people wanted to donate (not needed anymore, thank you though!) just because hey...anything helps when you've taken on a foster!


Since I agree with Sas that there are rabbits out there who are truly in need.....anyone who wanted to donate to Damon's neuter, why don't you donate it to a rescue or a shelter so that a bunny who REALLY needs a medical expense paid for, can get it done? 


:biggrin2:


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 6, 2010)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Well, if he is able to be adopted out then there will most likely be shipping costs ($250) involved in rehoming him by airplane...so at that point I will not ask a rehoming fee. I don't think I have ever asked a rehoming fee for animals I have rescued/taken in & adopted out because I have found good enough homes . If he gets adopted out locally (or within driving distance), then I'd rather the adopter not pay anything and spend it on toys for him (he's a toy lover) or choose to make a donation to a rabbit rescue (or to this forum!). Of course, if he can be adopted out...it will only be to an experienced rabbit home.
> 
> I just want to ad that even if I had to put it on my credit card, he would still be getting a neuter this Friday! Ryan and I put all "emergency" animal expenses on a specific credit card (no one goes without a need here). I was open to donations/loans/whatever if people wanted to donate (not needed anymore, thank you though!) just because hey...anything helps when you've taken on a foster!
> 
> ...



That's really lovely Amy. So good of you. I've had an awful few days- probs one of the worst few of my life, and this post has actually made me smile n given me a little faith in humanity again (and no I am not referring to my frying pan, if people who read my previous post thinks that that is why the last few days have been bad hahaha  )

Well done 2 u :inlove:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 6, 2010)

Hutch was such a horny little pest that I checked him every day till his showed up. Two days later he was at the vet for a trim! Good luck--loved the picture too.


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 6, 2010)

Amy, I admire your intentions, but I still feel that rehoming fees exsist for a reason; if they want a rarer breed like a English lop for no fee and have its vet and nueter bills cost, well isn't that just idealistic? 

I don't understand why the new owner can't have a rehoming fee that goes twoard the nueter..not the cost of the rabbit, the nueter.

Sheriff himself was $120..then add the cost of the cage and food I gave you is about another $100. 

So I don't see what is so wrong with asking a very reasonable rehoming fee to help twoards his nueter. If they have good intentions and really want him, I don't see why they wouldn't want to pay a rehoming fee.

If he gets his aggression issue through, he will be a PERFECTLY healthy, normal rabbit. NO special needs, and he is NOT a rescue. So no, I don't see the problem with a rehoming fee.

If he is still aggressive, he should be free to a good home who can handle him.

Even rescue have $50-80 rehoming fee.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 6, 2010)

If he was going to someone on the forum who had to pay $250 in flight costs (not to mention gas to the airport), then I wouldn't charge a fee because that would lessen his chances of adoption because it would be up towards $300. I'd rather they save the $50 (or whatever) adoption fee that they would pay me, and use it towards some fun toys for him...or just donate the adoption fee to a rescue to help out needy bunnies (I'd probably just take the fee and do just that if they gave it to me). Chances are he can't be adopted out around here locally...AZ lacks badly in experienced rabbit homes and while I know quite a few AZ rabbit lovers, they are already full and don't want another permanent rabbit.

I don't think its all about recovering costs here...my main focus is waiting to see how he is after his neuter and then get the best home for HIM. I do understand both you and I are losing quite a bit of money because its all being invested in him (food costs, toys, litter, hay, his purchase cost, cage supplies, etc)....but its going to be worth it if he can end up in a home that is perfect for him.

-----------------


On a side note.....I think he's only cage aggressive (which he may never grow out of). I've been doing a bit of testing and he's totally fine in the house during run time (currently is out for a few hours), but once you walk towards his cage he will come running with his tail held high to protect it. He has sat on the couch with me and even though I was cautious of getting bit (but not showing it), he doesn't act the same way as if you were near his cage (his mouth will go crooked if he feels the need to bite).


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Yes I saw that in the video Myia posted. He seemed okay until his "personal space" ie. his cage was approached etc.

Very occasionally Benji can be like that, but nowhere near as aggressive. SOMMEETTIMMESS when i reach in to take his bowl to clean etc. (I try to "invade" their cages as little as possible, because that is their own personal space that they can feel totally safe in, knowing they won't be bothered if they want a few hours of peace etc.) he can push me away with his front paws and growl slightly. I often just tell him he's been a silly boy and give him a nose rub, which he appreciates with a few licks in return. But I think this happened about twice, years ago, so perhaps it was a few months of hormones or something.


I think that must be quite common for buns to be territorial around their cage. I mean, it's kind of like some teenagers being protective over their bedroom- it's theirs and if someone goes and rifles through it they are like 'what u doing??? at least ask', or they go up their to get away and just relax and destress etc. 

Myia- are you not planning to take Sheriff back if he does well with Amy? I thought Amy was just gonna have a go at training him, and then he was going to come back to you?
Is he going to a totally new home now? In that case my posts about the name change being bad are total nonsense, because they were only in line with him being returned to Myia. Lol


Amy- aww his mouth goes crooked when he's thinking about biting? (I know the words 'aww' and 'bite' shouldn't go together in the same sentence but I can just imagine his little mouth  ). How does he get on with your other animals? Or is he separated? Does he get on with Ryan?


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Also on a totally seperate note, Myia I was looking through ur blog to catch on the beginning of Sheriff's 'journey' and you are SO pretty!!!!!! *jealousy*


----------



## Pipp (Apr 6, 2010)

Yikes, after asking for full disclosure, I forgot to mention that the Forum has been kind enough to loan Myia and Amy the $40 for half the cost of the neuter. 

However, as this has now developed into an argument between Myia and Amy on the issue :sigh:, its best that RO steps out of the mix. 

Sheriff/Damon's neuter may have to go on hold while the girls sort this out. This thread will probably end up being moved out of Rescue Me. It's more of a Behavior, Blog or even a Rabbitry issue at this point. 

Sorry!! 


sas hwell:


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 6, 2010)

Its not an arguement Pipp. It really isn't. Its figuring out how to pay for the nueter fairly, which I am fully able to do in May. End of story, no argument.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh dear.....
I hope everything gets sorted.

Well done for RO giving the loan though, especially when it relies on donations itself.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 6, 2010)

I will send the money back to the forum right now, but Damon is still getting neutered on Friday (back to my original plan of putting now half of it on credit) because he NEEDS it to be done and "not having the money" isn't going to change that (if he was sick he'd go to the vet and at this point he is "sick" and needs to go into the vet).

There shouldn't have been ANY confusion/arguement in the first place, as Myia was supposed to give at least have of the neuter fee to me when she dropped him off, but that was not done.

If Myia wants to still give her share as soon as she can, then that would be great since that was what was agreed upon from the beginning (before she didn't know she didn't have the money to cover it). If not, then thats fine too because it won't hurt me any...I'll just be happy knowing he's neutered and hopefully "on the road to recovery".....$85 is pocket change knowing I have helped a rabbit live a healthier (and hopefully happier) life.


-----------------

Jen....Damon does just fine with the kitties and dog - he doesn't mind one bit if they are in his cage while he is in there. He is in the living room away from my bunnies (they have their own room). He does just fine with Ryan, too, and will go over to Ryan and "beg" for pets while he's at his computer.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 6, 2010)

That's great to hear he is getting on so well with you, and the neuter can only help. I would imagine it would help bucketloads, but I guess you can never be sure.

What is the agreement about where he is going? I thought he was still Myia's bun and would return to her?

This is quite confusing. I guess a rehoming fee isn't necessary, as long as you've checked out the person thoroughly and you know they are genuine etc, and, of course, you yourself don't need any of the neuter money etc. 'back' as it were.
If you were looking for the cost of the neuter (because obviously you didn't expect a large sum to need to be paid, because you've only just taken him on ), you could explain that the rehoming 'fee' was only to cover his neuter, rather than a 'payment' etc. 

Jen


----------



## Pipp (Apr 7, 2010)

Yikes, where did my post go? I hate rewrites.  

Okay... for the second time... 

Jen, the 'discussion' about Sheriff/Damon referred to in this thread is actually in Myia's blog, sorry for the confusion.  But its none of our concern here. 

I've moved this thread to the 'Behavior' section because its no longer a rehome situation, but we're all very keen to see how this little guy does after his neuter! 

We'll leave Myia and Amy to peacefully and gracefully sort out the costs and any other issues involved in the transfer via PMs. 



sas :thanks:


----------



## Pipp (Apr 7, 2010)

PS: I do believe Amy will still be neutering Sheriff/Damon on Friday.


----------



## Bex&Bun (Apr 7, 2010)

Gosh, I've just read through the posts... what an interesting read. Its actually so touching that so many people are so caring about rabbits. It also makes me feel better about my "naughty bun" as he has never actually 'bitten' me. I hope everything goes well with the bun and he finds a good home and his issues sort themselves out!


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks, Pip! And yes, Damon will still be going in for his neuter on Friday, as planned :biggrin2:.


------


Last night I was on Skype with Alicia and Damon was up on the couch with me...whenever Alicia would talk he would do bunny 500's on the couch :laughsmiley:. He was also nibbling on my hoodie zipper and also nudged me on the back when he wanted me to move out of his way so he could get behind me....so I think that is great progress because he could have bitten me to tell me to "MOVE!". For now I am only calling him cage aggressive because that is the only time you can tell he get agitated with me .


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 7, 2010)

Damon has such a cheeky look about him


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 7, 2010)

He is an absolutely gorgeous bunny


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 8, 2010)

I think I am just going to be posting in my blog from now on, so go ahead and check it out (will be updated very often!) ....

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=54231&forum_id=6&jump_to=759596#p759596

Infact, I just updated it and also included a picture where you can see his gross pink bunny balls hanging out :yuck.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 8, 2010)

LOL!! AhahahahahahaH!!!!!!! I'm switching.

I'm very confused....where should I post for his updates? Myia's blog, NOT this blog apparently, or your blog, Amy?

X


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 8, 2010)

I guess you can post here for updates and also look/ask in my blog. I may even end up starting a blog for him.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 8, 2010)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Yikes, where did my post go? I hate rewrites.
> 
> Okay... for the second time...
> 
> ...



Lol u can understand why this is so confusing now. So Myia's blog, and your blog/new Damon blog? 

You know...I'm just gonna scan all three and just hope I don't post in the 'wrong' place. Lol

:bunnydance:


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 9, 2010)

Just posting here in case some people aren't following my blog (will start one for the bun soon).....

I just got home from dropping him off at the vets for his neuter and they said he'd be done around noon today (it's 8am my time)....but I can't pick him up until later because I'm busy at groom school today.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 9, 2010)

Ooh I'm sending him good luck thoughtwaves 

I'm checking both now, cos I think they are still a little merged


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 9, 2010)

Cross posting from my blog (will start the bun a blog of his own tonight!)....


Damon was coming out of surgery at 10:30 this morning, got the call at 11:00am saying he did really well and was able to come get him at 1pm....but I wasn't able to get there until 4pm (knew the vets would take good care of him!).

So...he's all neutered and already came home and started eating veggies right away! Right now he is snoozing on his comfy towels that I piled into the cage .


Just because the whole "money thing" was an issue, here is proof of neuter (payed with my PayPal debit card) .....


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice price for a neuter!


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 9, 2010)

Brilliant!!!! I hope this really helps him


----------



## zweistein (Apr 27, 2010)

Im really sorry to hear about that Myia..
I really wish the best luck to you and your bunny Sheriff. And be sure that you didnt let us down


----------



## Saffy (Apr 28, 2010)

Not read all this thread as I've not got the time .. but PHEW, you have my sympathies!

When we first got Benji, our Netherland Dwarf, he used to terrorise us, particularly Hollie, who we'd got him for. 

He had the run of the garden and if we opened the patio door to go out he would lower his head, charge, and BITE! 

He once bit me so badly that he bit through nerves in his wrist ... we really were at our wits end with him.

Then .. he was "done" ... and blimey, did he change! He's still a nervous and aggresive rabbit .. he attacked a cat that came up to his run during the winter, but he is so much better with us, so long as we go slowly, slowly .. once he's in your lap and you are stroking him gently, he will even give you licks !! (Well, me!)

Benji is 5 now and bonded with the love of his life, Mookie, a mini lop .. seeing them together, and seeing how much they obviously love one another, always brings a smile to our faces.

Good Luck !!


----------

